# What's the most recognizable handgun in the world?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Read some time back about a poll taken Worldwide, by whom, I don't know, nor do I know the particulars. But, anyway:

THE most recognized handgun in the world - the Luger P-08.

Second was the Colt SAA. (Western movie fame)

Third was the M1911 (WW II fame)

A poster used during the forties to train bank tellers in observing features of robbers usually had the robber brandishing a Luger. And, of course, war movies added to the popularity.

Supposedly this was conducted with non-gun oriented subjects.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I also think in America, one of those most recognized (besides the 1911) would probably be the Beretta 92. Heck, U see them everywhere for those "no guns" signs


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

But how many folks would recognize it as a Berretta?

Not everyone recognized the gun as to what it actually was. Answers were such as "German Army pistol" or "American cowboy gun", "Colt .45", "Luger" etc. 

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

My first thought's were the same as Bob's... :smt017 

The Peacemaker/Colt .45, the 1911, and the Luger... :smt023


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I hate to say it but I am sure the most recognizable handgun in the USA is the Glock. More LEOs carry Glocks than any other brand and the TV shows also feature a lot of Glocks. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> I hate to say it but I am sure the most recognizable handgun in the USA is the Glock. More LEOs carry Glocks than any other brand and the TV shows also feature a lot of Glocks. Regards, Richard :lol:


ya know, I agree w/ that too


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

What's a Glock? :smt017 

:-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Gotta say Luger.

AFS


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it's generational. Baby Boomers can probably more readily identify SAAs and Lugers, because those were the dominant guns in movies when Boomers were growing up.

Gen Xers can probably ID Berettas more readily than SAAs and Lugers, because we grew up on "Die Hard" and "Lethal Weapon." In fact, in the latter movie, Mel Gibson's Beretta 92F is identified by name as a "Beretta 9mm."

Gen Y and younger can probably only readily ID Glocks, by far the dominant pistol in movies today, whether involving cops or "gangstas." And no one is shy about calling a Glock a Glock.

Few people have enough experience with handguns outside of pop entertainment to readily recognize different handguns. Lots of gun forums have threads about identifying the "guns of Pulp Fiction" or the "guns of Firefly." Even among enthusiasts, it can be difficult to recognize guns at a glance.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike, at present, what handgun does Galco make the most holsters for? This should be a good guage. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

1. Glock.
2. 1911 and variants.
3. J-frame revolvers.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I disagree on the Glock - 2 reasons.

1. While police officers carry it, they carry it holstered. Few people see it out of the holster.

2. The Glock is an aesthetically neutral device - hardly anything about it for the casual observer to notice. To them, it's *a* gun, not a particular gun.

Clint


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> To them, it's *a* gun, not a particular gun.
> 
> Clint


I think that most people feel that way about just about ANY gun. Hell, most people can't tell a shotgun from a rifle.

Still, Glocks are identified by name in all sorts of movies and video games, so I think they are pretty identifiable for younger people.

You know, it might be that the Desert Eagle is also very recognizable for younger people (even if they call it a "Deagle" :roll: ).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You know, it might be that the Desert Eagle is also very recognizable for younger people (even if they call it a "Deagle" :roll: ).


New one on me. Hadn't heard that before


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd go with 1911, Beretta 92/96 and Glock, for the old guys Colt SAA, Luger, 1911.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Is have to say the 1911.....


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> I'd go with 1911, Beretta 92/96 and Glock, for the old guys Colt SAA, Luger, 1911.


Hey! I resemble that remark! :butthead:

:-D


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I think Glock is generally the most mis identified, to a llot of people, every expensive black gun is a Glock. :roll: I think most people can properly identify an M-16. But for handguns, I'd say what most people can identify is a 1911. The Beretta 92/96s also have a distinct, easy to identify look. . .

L J


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

old guys huh take that youngester out back of the woodpile


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Either the Colt SAA or 1911.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> old guys huh take that youngester out back of the woodpile


Better cut a big switch....

LMAO I'm a card carrying old guy too.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

The colt 1911 45acp is very popular but it seems lately, everyone knows the ruger gp 100 revolver.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Gentlemen,

You all are missing my point - Worldwide Recognition. Millions of people have never seen a TV set nor inside of a theater, but they have seen the soldier or policeman on the street corner.

Many recognize the Webley revolver, maybe not by name. But in African nations where British influence is strong, the Webley is best known. And the Luger and M1911 have been the sidearms of gunrunners, pirates and n'er-do-wells the world over. As popular as the Ruger revolver is in India, many of these are seen only in the metropolitan areas. These are areas where Glocks, Barrettas and SIG are yet twenty-five to fifty years away. Places where guns are disposable due to prohibitions.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You all are missing my point - Worldwide Recognition. Millions of people have never seen a TV set nor inside of a theater, but they have seen the soldier or policeman on the street corner.


I don't know, Bob. The top two guns (the Luger and the SAA) never saw extensive wordwide use. The Luger wasn't produced in huge numbers, and the SAA's use was mainly in North America. I think there is a substantial entertainment influence in these results. Hollywood has been far more prolific, in terms of people with actual first-hand exposure to its product, than Georg Luger or Sam Colt.

I didn't realize that people in nations where there are soldiers on the street corners were allowed to know about guns, never mind be polled on the ones they recognize. I'm not sure they'd necessarily recognize a gun carried in a military flap holster, either, though I am sure they could readily ID an AK. :-D

I am sure many European Jews would recognize P08s, P38s, and P35s -- if they could speak from the grave. :x

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

I have to agree with mike and add,that if you take the whole world into consideration where would you find a higher gun to people ratio per capita other then in the United States.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

You are all wrong.

This is the most recognized gun... :lol:


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

but nobody go's around saying pull my barrel.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Sheesh denny.............what is that?? a .25acp :-D :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> Sheesh denny.............what is that?? a .25acp :-D :-D


No, it's a 38 Super    :?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Looks like a nail gun to me.  

If it has an unexpected delay in firing, would it be a hang nail? :-D 

I'll bet it comes with a factory hair trigger too... :lol:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Looks like a nail gun to me.
> 
> If it has an unexpected delay in firing, would it be a hang nail? :-D
> 
> I'll bet it comes with a factory hair trigger too... :lol:


You should see it when I have my laser scope attached to the picatiny rail :-D :-D


----------



## 686mak (May 14, 2006)

ever since i was old enough back in the late sixty's to play cowboys and Indians or war, the gun every kid wanted to be carrying was a colt .45, either a toy SA or a toy 1911 colt .45. every one knew that when you said you had a colt .45 you where the bad ass cowboy or the hard nosed soldier.

:draw: :draw: :smt071 :smt071 :smt066


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> You are all wrong.
> 
> This is the most recognized gun... :lol:


Warning don't pull barrell while smoking. Can cause explosions that can burn you eye brows off and leave your nose hair currly.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would think something like glock would be.

Overall hands down- AK47 :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> You are all wrong.
> 
> This is the most recognized gun... :lol:
> 
> [img:350:279:c00e7fbd37]http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/52/finger13ba.jpg[/img:c00e7fbd37]


Damn, ATF hassled me about this gun today... I had to shoot my way out :-D :-D :-D


----------

